# Most ecstatic recording of the Mahler 2nd?



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Could you please recommend the most sentimental and ecstatic version of the Mahler 2nd Symphony you know? Thanks!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The live NYPO with Mehta from 1982. It was included in their box of historical recordings for a reason: it's extraordinarily passionate and moving. Mehta's VPO on Decca only hints at what was to come.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> The live NYPO with Mehta from 1982. It was included in their box of historical recordings for a reason: it's extraordinarily passionate and moving. Mehta's VPO on Decca only hints at what was to come.


Couldn´t find that from iTunes!

I´ve read favourable reviews both here and elsewhere of Jurowski/LPO. Ecstatic or not, might be worthy of consideration?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Try this one, Waehnen!


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> Couldn´t find that from iTunes!
> 
> I´ve read favourable reviews both here and elsewhere of Jurowski/LPO. Ecstatic or not, might be worthy of consideration?











Jurowski live. Absolutely electrifying!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Merl said:


> Try this one, Waehnen!
> 
> View attachment 163988


I wouldn't call it sentimental (M2 is not a sentimental piece, much more apocalyptic/cathartic rather) but a very solid advice, it's glorious! White-hot, blazing, terrifying.
Thanks for championing Ozawa in Mahler, Merl!

Bernstein on DGG is very ecstatic! Check the climactic Finale: the entry of low brass in the chorale and the timpani roll in the episode right before the big percussion crescendi is probably the best available on record. I get goosebumps just thinking about this passage. Big sound system is recommended!

Here it is, happening between the 1 and 2 minute marks (listen to the whole passage though):






Lenny's reading is broad but he doesn't pull back, he unleashes the sound waves in such a way there's no escape. NYPO plays for him like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I would try the Bernstein version on Sony or Slatkin on Telarc, two different types of ecstatic.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

check out this compilation


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Azol said:


> I wouldn't call it *sentimental* (M2 is not a sentimental piece, much more apocalyptic/cathartic rather) but a very solid advice, it's glorious! White-hot, blazing, terrifying.
> Thanks for championing Ozawa in Mahler, Merl!
> .


Apologies, Azol, I didn't see the word 'sentimental' when I read the original post. Agreed, it's not a sentimental reading. I just went off the word 'ecstatic'. Oh well, as long as someone had found something they hadn't heard before.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

We may forget the attribute sentimental! Ecstatic is enough. Thanks for your advice!

Excellent symphony. I got myself the Jurowski for starters.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know any recording of Mahler 2 that is ecstatic the entire darn piece long. 

But maybe you would like to try the 1974 RCA recording with Leopold Stokowski and the London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, with Margaret Price and Brigitte Fassbaender as soloists.
Maybe it's not 'ecstatic' but there are quite a few great majestic moments... the chorus finale (and the build-up before that) is truly 'grand'.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Marc said:


> I don't know any recording of Mahler 2 that is ecstatic the entire darn piece long.
> 
> But maybe you would like to try the 1974 RCA recording with Leopold Stokowski and the London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, with Margaret Price and Brigitte Fassbaender as soloists.
> Maybe it's not 'ecstatic' but there are quite a few great majestic moments... the chorus finale (and the build-up before that) is truly 'grand'.


I really like the finale chorus huge and majestic! My Klemperer recording sound quality is so bad that admittedly it made me miss the grandeur of the finale before. Jurowski is good but the choir seems smaller than that with Rattle/CBSO. Jurowski's recording technicians also got surprised by the volume of the Gran Cassa hammer blows. I can hear the compressor kicking in and it somewhat takes me out of the magic.

So far Rattle/CBSO is best I have got. I feel tempted by both the Bernstein and the Ozawa recordings!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Waehnen said:


> I really like the finale chorus huge and majestic!.....


Try Solti or Haitink with Chicago....wonderful recordings, and the chorus (CSO Chorus) is...amazing!!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

marlow said:


> View attachment 163992
> 
> 
> Jurowski live. Absolutely electrifying!


This is one beautiful record, for sure!


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> I really like the finale chorus huge and majestic! My Klemperer recording sound quality is so bad that admittedly it made me miss the grandeur of the finale before. Jurowski is good but the choir seems smaller than that with Rattle/CBSO. Jurowski's recording technicians also got surprised by the volume of the Gran Cassa hammer blows. I can hear the compressor kicking in and it somewhat takes me out of the magic.
> 
> So far Rattle/CBSO is best I have got. I feel tempted by both the Bernstein and the Ozawa recordings!


Afraid Rattle sounds dull after Jurowski


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

marlow said:


> Afraid Rattle sounds dull after Jurowski


To be honest, not so much Rattle but my 1st round with the Bernstein was rathed dull. Bernstein is so BROAD in this. Jurowski´s orchestra sounds so eloquent. The orchestral colours really come through. The phrasing and everything is electrifying. Magical.

But with this symphony Rattle is excellent, too!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

While I am generally positive to Rattle, his M2 (which I own) is not a favourite, I find it somewhat to slow. I have commented in past threads about how many current conductors take it much slower than those who knew and worked with Mahler, specifically Klemperer and Walter.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> Try Solti or Haitink with Chicago....wonderful recordings, and the chorus (CSO Chorus) is...amazing!!


Heck, I am a big fan of Solti, as I know so are you. Can you tell me the differences and similarities that you hear in Solti's recording Mahler 2 with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, as opposed to his recording with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rach Man said:


> Heck, I am a big fan of Solti, as I know so are you. Can you tell me the differences and similarities that you hear in Solti's recording Mahler 2 with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, as opposed to his recording with the London Symphony Orchestra.


Sorry, I don't have the Solti/LSO Mahler 2...I had it on LP, loaned it out years ago, never got it back..


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Heck148 said:


> Sorry, I don't have the Solti/LSO Mahler 2...I had it on LP, loaned it out years ago, never got it back..


I wanted/needed another full symphonies cycle so after reading a few reviews as well, I decided it had to be Solti/Chicago. Thanks for the recommendation! After this I will try to settle with these Mahler recordings for a while. I have plenty of Bernstein, Abbado, Rattle, Barbirolli and Solti. And individual symphonies by some other greatnessessss such as Klemperer, Karajan, Mengelberg, Kletzki, Gielen and Jurowski.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Waehnen said:


> Couldn´t find that from iTunes!
> 
> I´ve read favourable reviews both here and elsewhere of Jurowski/LPO. Ecstatic or not, might be worthy of consideration?


AFAIK the Mehta/NYPO has never been made available outside the context of this OOP box set. But it can be streamed on Spotify and Amazon among others.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Heck148 said:


> Sorry, I don't have the Solti/LSO Mahler 2...I had it on LP, loaned it out years ago, never got it back..


Solti /LSO is pretty dramatic. But the best version is by Jurowski / LPO. I played it last night and it is absolutely superb


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

If it is about an ecstatic rendition, I would go for NYPO/Bernstein (DG) or Tennstedt live with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I grew up with this one:









I've since heard many other versions of the Mahler Second, one of my favorite symphonies, but I've never felt the need to leave this one behind.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Becca said:


> While I am generally positive to Rattle, his M2 (which I own) is not a favourite, I find it somewhat to slow. I have commented in past threads about how many current conductors take it much slower than those who knew and worked with Mahler, specifically Klemperer and Walter.







Klemperer, faster? Hmm...

Okay, okay, other than this strange late recording he was actually faster. As to the OP's request, I would give the Mehta a try that was recommended earlier. One of his very best recordings.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I find myself quite perplexed by the enthusiasm for Mehta's Mahler 2nd as he was responsible for one of the worst Mahler concerts I ever attended doing the 2nd with the LA Phil. I remember walking out of the hall feeling that Mehta hadn't a clue. I should note that I attended many Mehta/LAPO concerts and don't have any particularly good memories.

P.S. One of the best Mahler concerts I ever attended was also the LAPhil doling the 9th, this time with Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Becca said:


> P.S. One of the best Mahler concerts I ever attended was also the LAPhil doling the 9th, this time with Sir John Barbirolli.


You have witnessed Barbirolli live? Wow! Those events are a great part of the music history…


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Becca said:


> I find myself quite perplexed by the enthusiasm for Mehta's Mahler 2nd as he was responsible for one of the worst Mahler concerts I ever attended doing the 2nd with the LA Phil. I remember walking out of the hall feeling that Mehta hadn't a clue. I should note that I attended many Mehta/LAPO concerts and don't have any particularly good memories.
> 
> P.S. One of the best Mahler concerts I ever attended was also the LAPhil doling the 9th, this time with Sir John Barbirolli.


I have his [Mehta's] Mahler 2 with the VPO and it is terrific!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> I grew up with this one:
> 
> View attachment 164943
> 
> ...


Same here....i grew up with the Walter/NYPO...still rates very highly with me...


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

I grew up with Klemperer and listened to the Walter one only after having bought the Sony box set last year. Even though Klemperer still remains my favourite I absolutely loved the Walter recording. Much is made of the difference between Klemperer, who was to have taken the shmaltz out of Mahler, and is positively contrasted with Walter in this sense. Frankly, I could not discover any excess of fat or shmaltz in Walter 's recording. In fact, I found this recording sometimes almost on the dry side, which I mean entirely in a positive way, very transparent sound and not as bombastic as many of the recordings that came after Walter.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Becca said:


> I find myself quite perplexed by the enthusiasm for Mehta's Mahler 2nd as he was responsible for one of the worst Mahler concerts I ever attended doing the 2nd with the LA Phil. I remember walking out of the hall feeling that Mehta hadn't a clue. I should note that I attended many Mehta/LAPO concerts and don't have any particularly good memories.
> 
> P.S. One of the best Mahler concerts I ever attended was also the LAPhil doling the 9th, this time with Sir John Barbirolli.


I actually agree that, in general, Mehta is not a favourite conductor of mine. However, his M2 with the VPO really is worth listening to and is probably the best Mehta recording I've ever heard.

As a young person who was born long after Sir John Barbirolli died, I'm very jealous you got to hear him do the 9th live!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

BachIsBest said:


> I actually agree that, in general, Mehta is not a favourite conductor of mine. However, his M2 with the VPO really is worth listening to and is probably the best Mehta recording I've ever heard.
> 
> As a young person who was born long after Sir Barbirolli died, I'm very jealous you got to hear him do the 9th live!


P.S. The correct form is 'Sir John', i.e. always use the first name. But to complicate matters, his wife would be addressed as 'Lady Barbirolli'!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

These are the performances that first crossed my mind:

Bernstein/New York Philharmonic on Columbia -










Solti/London PO on Decca -










Kemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI -










Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw on Decca -


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This is a live performance from the time Klaus Tennstedt recorded the Ressurection for EMI. It was released exclusively for the LPO complete Tennstedt box. I think it's much more exciting (yet less deep) than the famous 1989 live performance. There is a Youtube link to try it out.
Custom cover is my own making. Cheers.


----------

